# Can anyone help shrinking top and missing rhinestones



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

Can anyone help me I have made over 30 of these hoodies but now one that only left me a week ago has randomly started to drop the rhinestones the client says she has never washed it and it doesnt lookd washed however the rhinestone image is 1/2" smaller than I set it so my ony assumption is someone has used a tumble dryer to either drop any creases or spray it an dry to freshen it up. Also the rhinestones have lost some of their shine and have what looks like scuffed tops and the glue appears to have gone brittle.

We press all our rhinestones at 150c for 12-15 seconds remove the tape and repress .. 

the image is added in 2 stages phoenix first then the text so the main image gets pressed a total of 3 times and the text twice but this is how I have recieved it back with a shrunken image and an angry client claiming she doesnt even own a tumble drier (despite me knowing different) 

she is also accusing me of using an old hoodie, different stones to the rest of the class when I told her everyone has the same she then tried to say my embroiderer has damaged her daughters hoodie 

can anyone advise me what I can do as I am going to repair it this time however I feel she is not going to let this drop until she has another hoodie for free. 

I would also like to say the same client ordered the first one in a bigger size but then changed her mind the day before delivery for a smaller one this was swapped at no cost to her 


one thats being worn has been washed over 40 times on a 40 wash and not lost a stone nor has anyone else my wash care cards say wash at 30 and either dry flat or on a washing line do not tumble dry 



Please help any advise will be very helpful

Sorry this is a little long winded trying to get all the info on


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Debbie, I know you probably feel like she has questioned your integrity, but this is not a fight worth fighting. You already said it. She is not going to be happy until she gets a free hoodie. Bite the bullet and replace her hoodie with another one. Let her know that you still stand behind your original work because you ONLY provide quality, but as a show of customer service, you will do a replacement for her this ONE time. Be firm. You don't want her to think she can create these cockeyed stories forever for free stuff, but cut your losses and move away from this one. It will drive you crazy, and I can see from the pics, that you do beautiful work.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

If she didn't wash it, is it at all possible that she had it drycleaned? I'm not really sure what drycleaning would do to rhinestones, but they often use chemicals that could potentially harm the adhesive.

My gut would say "No way am I replacing this for free, as you obviously didn't follow directions" but I think I agree with allhamps. She'll make you miserable until she gets what she wants, and if you don't give in, she'll badmouth you to everyone she knows, even though my gut says she did it. 
Make certain she knows it's a ONE TIME EXCEPTION and that you won't be doing it again.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

My dry cleaner won't even take stuff that has rhinestones on them without me signing a waiver form because the heat will take the stones right off.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> My dry cleaner won't even take stuff that has rhinestones on them without me signing a waiver form because the heat will take the stones right off.


Hmmmm.......kinda makes me wonder if she did sign one, and this happened, and now she's looking for retribution for something she screwed up.

Just thinking aloud.....


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Get the bad garment back, apologize for the disappointment, and give them their money back. 

Then you are done with them. You do not need to get into a mudlslinging war with a whack job. 

Do not sell them another, and do not replace the garment. Just OK... sry... If you return the shirt we will return your money so you can go find something that meets your needs.

Anyone that questions my integrity is shown the door. FAST. I feel no need to satisfy them.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Disco, super cute new avatar! You need to put your new website in your signature!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Terrible that this happened but I agree this is not a fight worth fighting. Replace the hoodie then bid her adieu. _(politely of course)_ Sometimes you just have to eat the loss and move on. For your own comfort what you can do is take the hoodie she returns then run it through the dryer to see the result for yourself, but other than that, I wouldn't waste to much energy on it. I no it is upsetting but the best thing you can do is resolve it and move away from it as quick as you can.


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

If this had been the first incident with the same client I would just replace for free no questions but all she wants off me is a new hoodie and her money back in my eyes it should be one or the other and she wants a total guarantee nothing will come off again I find so hard when I am really brutal with all my products and know they will go through more washes and wear than I guarantee like I said I have done over 30 even the 2 dance teachers who wear theirs 6 nights a week washing and drying over a radiator so its ready the next day and they have had that treatment every day since early Jan. Its jsut left me a little puzzled but I think possibly it has maybe even had a dry clean sheet for the tumble drier. I will try again and give her the money back and tell her I cant offer her another but even think this will cause a huge row with her screaming at me again oh its so hard to be polite smile bite your tongue and take the bull.. oh the joy of being your own boss.. but at least I cant get sacked for it lol 


Thanks everyone for your replies I will tell you what she says on thursday when we meet again


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Debbie, are you saying she wants both her money back AND a free hoody???


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> what she wants off me is a new hoodie *and* her money back... and she wants a total guarantee nothing will come off again


NO! Tell her to pound sand. Explain that you feel like she is questioning your integrity and that really makes it awkward for you to continue with a business relationship with her. 

Tell her she only has two choices and you do not care which one she picks. 
1. Keep the hoodie and just go away. No refund
2. Return the hoodie for a full refund and just go away. 


You DO NOT need to please customers that are trying to jack you around. 

Explain that if she had been reasonable you would always have been glad to work with her, but now you do not feel comfortable working with her in any situation. 

Then do your best Soup Nazi impression

"NO HOODIE FOR YOU!"

One of the great luxuries of being a business owner is getting to pick and choose your customers. It is a truly liberating feeling to kick a bad one to the curb.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jiarby said:


> NO! Tell her to pound sand.
> 
> Then do your best Soup Nazi impression
> 
> "NO HOODIE FOR YOU!"


Glenn, will you come and talk to some of my customers for me, please?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Talk to the dance studio's owner and explain the problem you're having. You want to be sure they aren't going to drop you for complaints or bad merchandise.
Give the PITA a choice of a new hoodie or her money back. She can't have both. No you won't give her a lifetime guarantee and have her sign off on that...no more freebies. Then let it go, don't let it make you crazy.


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

JAF said:


> Talk to the dance studio's owner and explain the problem you're having. You want to be sure they aren't going to drop you for complaints or bad merchandise.


I have spoken to both teachers as the class is split between Manchester and North Yorkshire both more than happy that they have lost nothing from their tops nor have any other children and adults within the classes. Both have said she will scream and shout at anything the only worry I have is my daughter is at the same classes as hers the fallout this is going to cause and astmosphere it has caused so far her daughter gets anything and everything she wants but if it goes wrong its everyones fault but hers.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

communication is the key. There is a great forum called "etiquettehell.com" that has some great stories and also tools & tips for you to use to counter bullies & passive agression. 

"Why would I want to do that"
"I'm afraid that won't be possible"
"What an interesting assumption"


people like this are verbal bullies... they attack you verbally, accuse you, and try to shame you into doing whatever they want you to do. This kind of person does this everywhere they go, and it sounds like the people in your daughters class know all about it already. For her it is not just about getting the free hoodie, it is also a power play. 

You will NEVER convince the bully that they are wrong, and they beome cry babies if you do not give them what they want. So, the best defense is to not even try to change their point of view. 

Just calmly present their choices: money back, or pound sand. Lather, Rinse, Repeat. 

You Tube has shown us that the best way to deal with a bully is to pick them up & drop them on their head. 

The odds are that the girls daughter is exactly the same way, having learned this behavior by watching Mom all these years. Your best defense is to give your daughter some "talking points" to use in the event that there are problems in the class:

"Sorry to hear about that but I do not keep up with my Mom's business dealings. I hope it won't affect our relationship (if hey have one)." Odds are that this girls daughter is also a passive aggressive bully and no one likes here either. 

"I heard my Mom offer to take back the bad hoodie and give you your money back.. that sounds like the way to go"

"Why so much drama over a hoodie!? Just get your money back and you can buy one somewhere else."

If none of that works just start quoting the bridge from Eminem's "Superman"


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you for all the comments I spoke to the customer face to face offered her the chance to send her hoodie for non destructive testing that way we could find out exactly what happened to the as it had shrunk she wouldnt partwith the garment so all I told her was I have done everything I can physically do and if she is not prepared to let the garment get tested then I can not afford to just replace it on the grounds of her stating she has done nothing so she has decided to keep the hoodie and left it at that so in my eyes my gut feeling was right she did something she wants to hide and playing hard done by but I have spoken to other people at the school and said any issues with any hoodies will be sent for testing and any maufacturing problems will be recified with no cost to them 

I cant be any fairer than that I dont think


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

That was absolutely the right thing to do! Now you don't have to give her her money back OR make a new hoody! You totally scored!!! Congratulations! Now don't you feel so much better?


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

I do and I even managed to keep my cool infront of her lol mind I did shout the place down after she left but more importantly I my reputation kind of intact


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You did the right thing.


----------

